# TiVo IR adapter? Nowhere to be found



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

I need to pick a couple of these up and now noticed that they aren't even available on TiVos website anymore. Anyone have an extra or 2 they would like to sell? Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

eBay?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-2-Head...412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4180498274


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> eBay?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-2-Head...412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4180498274


Thats not the correct item for the mini, perhaps they feel it is no longer needed now that the RF remotes are available.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ellinj said:


> Thats not the correct item for the mini, perhaps they feel it is no longer needed now that the RF remotes are available.


Amazing what you learn around here. I didn't know the Mini would work with rf. I'm still using IR. I'll have to play with it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Amazing what you learn around here. I didn't know the Mini would work with rf. I'm still using IR. I'll have to play with it tomorrow. Thanks.


It doesn't. You need a USB RF dongle to use an RF remote with the Mini.

ETA:
I purchased one from Davisadm, and had it in two days. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=524244

WeaKnees also sells them.

Works great. I now have the Mini behind the TV using the mount from TiVo. Works great.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

supasta said:


> It doesn't. You need a USB RF dongle to use an RF remote with the Mini.
> 
> ETA:
> I purchased one from Davisadm, and had it in two days.
> ...


To be clear you need an RF remote and an RF dongle, neither of which comes with the Mini. You can also use the new Tivo Slide remote which comes with the dongle


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ellinj said:


> To be clear you need an RF remote and an RF dongle, neither of which comes with the Mini. You can also use the new Tivo Slide remote which comes with the dongle


People reported that unless you tell TiVo that you are going to use the slide remote with a Mini it does not come with the dongle.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

lessd said:


> People reported that unless you tell TiVo that you are going to use the slide remote with a Mini it does not come with the dongle.


Last I checked they had two items in the store, one with the dongle and one without.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ellinj said:


> Last I checked they had two items in the store, one with the dongle and one without.


The TiVo store lists a slide remote for the Roamio, and one for the Mini or TP, I assume you don't get the dongle if ordered for the Roamio, both have the same price of $49.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

lessd said:


> The TiVo store lists a slide remote for the Roamio, and one for the Mini or TP, I assume you don't get the dongle if ordered for the Roamio, both have the same price of $49.


I bought one with the dongle. I used the slide remote with my Roamio, then used the dongle and the original Roamio non-slide remote with a Mini.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

bearcat2000 said:


> I need to pick a couple of these up and now noticed that they aren't even available on TiVos website anymore. Anyone have an extra or 2 they would like to sell? Thanks!


I have two of those I will sell you for $25 with shipping.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Feb 11, 2015)

Saw it on Amazon recently.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

ellinj said:


> Thats not the correct item for the mini, perhaps they feel it is no longer needed now that the RF remotes are available.


There is no IR adapter for the mini. The 2 head IR adapter is avaialabel through tivo https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-cable


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

poppagene said:


> There is no IR adapter for the mini. The 2 head IR adapter is avaialabel through tivo https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-cable


Thats the IR emitter for use when using a tivo with a cable box. There is an IR receiver which connects to the USB port. I have one that is hooked up to my mini. It works great and is currently velcroed to the front of my TV. For some reason this item is no longer available on tivo.com.


----------

